# Exchanging money online



## joecc (25 Apr 2011)

Hi lads,
Who usually is best, reliable?
And .how does it work? I presume you pay with credit card but Do you collect the money somewhere?

thanks,


----------



## joecc (6 May 2011)

anyone?


----------



## ccraig (7 May 2011)

If it's travel money, you're probably better off using your credit card


----------



## flossie (8 May 2011)

I exchanged money online ages ago as much better rate was had....i used my debit card to pay (using a CC attracts 'cash advance' fees and interest). If i remember correctly I had the money sent to me at work by registered delivery 2 days later. Company called me and asked where i wanted the money sent to as it had to be signed for. Was also an option to collect from one of the foreign exchange places in the airport.

Just check out how legit they are before you send over details.


----------



## joecc (15 May 2011)

ccraig said:


> If it's travel money, you're probably better off using your credit card



Cash advance fees though? I'm with MBNA, who charge even if your a/c is in credit...


----------



## joecc (15 May 2011)

flossie said:


> I exchanged money online ages ago as much better rate was had....i used my debit card to pay (using a CC attracts 'cash advance' fees and interest). If i remember correctly I had the money sent to me at work by registered delivery 2 days later. Company called me and asked where i wanted the money sent to as it had to be signed for. Was also an option to collect from one of the foreign exchange places in the airport.
> 
> Just check out how legit they are before you send over details.



Which company? If you can remember?


----------

